# Coding Library All PDFs on Instructions/ToDo's etc:-



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Consolidating all the PDFs


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

DreamCar,
For your consideration as an addition to this compilation of "how to" guides.

Also, I use, and have uploaded, a different sort of cheat sheet. The normal cheat sheets are organized by module. I've made mine by function so that if a function needs to be coded, all of its modules are mentioned together.

Regards,
MWPos


----------



## onada (Jul 24, 2013)

thank you


----------



## kjt005 (Mar 8, 2013)

excellent idea 
thanks


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is a Step-By-Step guide for how to change the vehicle FA (VO).


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

*Thanks*

Excellent, super!


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is an updated By Function cheat sheet. I have verified every entry on the By Function cheat sheet because of numerous errors in previous versions. It should now be more accurate, and more useful. I have also marked functions which I have coded in 2014 LCI's.


----------



## mattk0504 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi,

any update on coding an LCI to have the speedometer stay in white even at night and not to Switch to orange?

Thx in advance,
Matt


----------



## hamdam (Dec 18, 2012)

@MWPos, thank you!


----------



## theHellraiser (Mar 22, 2014)

What coding can be done on a 435i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

theHellraiser said:


> What coding can be done on a 435i


You need to look at F30 Cheat Sheet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahod4s9syxhNdGZyaGFWd1pnNWE0UEJNR0xIa3ZmbUE#gid=0


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Is there a guide on how to flash the whole car/ all modules?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. There is no such Guide.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. There is no such Guide.


I managed to flash my NBT unit with 51.2 using a guide and cannot find that guide now to flash with 52.1.....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sdt777 said:


> I managed to flash my NBT unit with 51.2 using a guide and cannot find that guide now to flash with 52.1.....


PM sent.


----------



## JKing3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Would you mind sending the guide as well to me?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

There is no actual Flashing Guide. I simply sent him my instructions, which are posted in many threads here. If you need them though, PM me.


----------



## Colin Campbell (Mar 19, 2003)

I just got my 2013 535i (Premium Pkg, Nav, and 6-speed manual) yesterday. I'd like to get caught up on the status of the F10 coding project. The first question I have is whether there is a source for purchasing the cable. I'm intimidated by that part. Second, I'm not too clear on whether it's OK to simply download the E-sys software - am I violating anyone's copyrights by doing so? Third, where do I go to get the software? I saw links in the first thread, and tried the first one. It seemed to download something far smaller than the entire program.

Is there an "F10 Coding for Dummies" post out there?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Colin Campbell said:


> I just got my 2013 535i (Premium Pkg, Nav, and 6-speed manual) yesterday. I'd like to get caught up on the status of the F10 coding project. The first question I have is whether there is a source for purchasing the cable. I'm intimidated by that part. Second, I'm not too clear on whether it's OK to simply download the E-sys software - am I violating anyone's copyrights by doing so? Third, where do I go to get the software? I saw links in the first thread, and tried the first one. It seemed to download something far smaller than the entire program.
> 
> Is there an "F10 Coding for Dummies" post out there?


PM sent.


----------



## al7oot (Mar 1, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


All I see F10 coding. Is it the same for F02.


----------



## al7oot (Mar 1, 2010)

Colin Campbell said:


> I just got my 2013 535i (Premium Pkg, Nav, and 6-speed manual) yesterday. I'd like to get caught up on the status of the F10 coding project. The first question I have is whether there is a source for purchasing the cable. I'm intimidated by that part. Second, I'm not too clear on whether it's OK to simply download the E-sys software - am I violating anyone's copyrights by doing so? Third, where do I go to get the software? I saw links in the first thread, and tried the first one. It seemed to download something far smaller than the entire program.
> 
> Is there an "F10 Coding for Dummies" post out there?


I need it too if you have it please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

al7oot said:


> All I see F10 coding. Is it the same for F02.


If you mean Target Connection, F02 will use F001 Target.

If you mean Cheat Sheet, F02 will use F10 Cheat Sheet.



al7oot said:


> I need it too if you have it please


PM sent.


----------



## Kobebrain (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi 
I'm a newbie of coding... I'm looking on the instruction at the beginning of this post but i don't clearly understand how to code what i want...
Here is a screen shoot of the code that i want to program in my F31.

Could anyone help me to to that with a step-by-step guide. I don't want to mess up my car.
thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

In Post #1 you have already have this "step-by-step guide" on how to FDL Code:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327694&d=1338725691

And you have a list of 12 FDL Codes you want to make, 6 in FEM_Body module and 6 in REM Module.

What more do you need? You already have what you are asking for.


----------



## Krzysiek_KTA (Mar 20, 2014)

*F31_coding_ success !*

It is a repeat of my other post, but I think to place it in this sticky post makes more sense. It will make it easier for coding newbies (like me) to find the confirmed codes for F31 supplementing those in F30 cheat_sheat posted previously in this thread.

Many thanks to this Forum Members posts (Shawsheridan, TokenMaster and many Others...)

I did chose to code my car (2014 F31) as follows:

-Upgrade Head Beam Assistant from simple US auto_switch to ECE active head beams Assistant (it's really impressive - see related posts on this forum)

-Button on driver-side will be enabled to CLOSE the trunk 
-Button on key FOB will be enabled to CLOSE the trunk 
-Button on key FOB will be enabled to CLOSE the trunk 
-Disables iDrive legal disclaimer during iDrive startup.
-Disable legal disclaimer on PDC Camera
-Displays tire pressure and temperature at TPMS
-Makes EcoPro as default driving mode
-Unlock doors on engine off; 1 pull unlock and open.
-Turns left front sidemarker (amber light) off, blinker still works
-Turns right front sidemarker (amber light) off, blinker still works
-Turns off radio and navi when the door is opened.
-Closing side mirror with FOB
-Opening side mirror with FOB
-windows and moonroof OPEN with FOB 
-windows and moonroof CLOSE with FOB
-separate NAVI contacts from the Phone contacts

All above fetures coded and working well - no errors messages on the cluster - for some mods ( mirrors) it took a good number of car restarts to start working though.

Below is the coding table 

Enjoy and stay cool :nono: (ref. my other post - LOL)

Kris


----------



## ehagoug (May 17, 2014)

I need help with gps coding 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

What do you mean by GPS Coding? Be specific.


----------



## ehagoug (May 17, 2014)

Thank you for quik replay my navgation ask for code I do not have pluse I need to program my navgation to egypt map can you halpe pleas


----------



## ehagoug (May 17, 2014)

The navigation need code to start in my x1 2013 plus I need to program it to egypt map can you help 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ehagoug said:


> The navigation need code to start in my x1 2013 plus I need to program it to egypt map can you help
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


There is no "Egypt" Map. If anything, it is part of Northern Africa Map, which is for NBT only, not CIC.

PM sent for Map Update source.


----------



## BWilson263 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello Shawnsheridan,
Can you please provide me the info I need to have someone code my vehicle. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BWilson550 said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan,
> Can you please provide me the info I need to have someone code my vehicle. Thanks in advance for your help.


PM sent.


----------



## buckerine (Sep 28, 2004)

Colin Campbell said:


> I just got my 2013 535i (Premium Pkg, Nav, and 6-speed manual) yesterday. I'd like to get caught up on the status of the F10 coding project. The first question I have is whether there is a source for purchasing the cable. I'm intimidated by that part. Second, I'm not too clear on whether it's OK to simply download the E-sys software - am I violating anyone's copyrights by doing so? Third, where do I go to get the software? I saw links in the first thread, and tried the first one. It seemed to download something far smaller than the entire program.
> 
> Is there an "F10 Coding for Dummies" post out there?


Hi Shawn, I have the same questions about purchasing the cable and obtaining the software. Do you mind copying and pasting the PM you sent to this guy?  Thanks much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buckerine said:


> Hi Shawn, I have the same questions about purchasing the cable and obtaining the software. Do you mind copying and pasting the PM you sent to this guy?  Thanks much.


PM sent.


----------



## imsachin (Jun 21, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Same questions here. Just ordered my 2015 x35d and would like the info as well. Can you pm it to me too?

TIA.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

imsachin said:


> Same questions here. Just ordered my 2015 x35d and would like the info as well. Can you pm it to me too?
> 
> TIA.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## black_rain (Mar 10, 2013)

hey guys/gals ... is there a cheat sheet file, pdf or excel for E60 series models like the one i see floating around for the FXX series ... ?

thanks ...


----------



## stel_i79 (Dec 17, 2010)

i am looking for the same one as u

lets hope someone will chime in


----------



## Tamia905 (Jan 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can u send me PM on coding


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tamia905 said:


> Can u send me PM on coding


For what chassis? Exx or Fxx?


----------



## samisam (Apr 19, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think in your case you need ISTA/P, but I cannot help with ISTA.


Ok thank you


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

I'd like to code a F25 2013 (X3), but dind't find much information about this version here. Is there an uptaded coding sheet availble? 

In therms of Esys, do I have to choose f25 on the Launcher and F025 on the connection target?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matteis said:


> I'd like to code a F25 2013 (X3), but dind't find much information about this version here. Is there an uptaded coding sheet availble?
> 
> In therms of Esys, do I have to choose f25 on the Launcher and F025 on the connection target?


Code is same as any other F25.

For F25:

E-Sys Launcher Car Series = F025
E-Sys Connection Target = F025


----------



## Bmwswe (Jun 19, 2015)

Need links for E-sys, new computer... Thanks alot! :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bmwswe said:


> Need links for E-sys, new computer... Thanks alot! :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## sickand (May 8, 2016)

Hi Shawn, looking to code my 2014 535d. I am new to this coding so please help me get started and will appreciate your help. I am driving a 2014 535d. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sickand said:


> Hi Shawn, looking to code my 2014 535d. I am new to this coding so please help me get started and will appreciate your help. I am driving a 2014 535d. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## E61-520 (May 24, 2015)

Hi,
Does anbody know how to code the angeleyes to full brightness when turned on with fog lights?
F10 2015mod. Switcher in park light position.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## satzinger (Jun 4, 2009)

*Disable Mode change screen*

I had my car at the dealer and they did a software update. I needed to re-do my mods and that was no problem.
However, I don't know anymore what to change to disable the screens that pop-up when you change the mode from E.g. comfort - sport etc..
I looked and could not find it, but I know, it worked before.

Does anyone know?
Thanks!
2013 F10 550i


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

satzinger said:


> I had my car at the dealer and they did a software update. I needed to re-do my mods and that was no problem.
> However, I don't know anymore what to change to disable the screens that pop-up when you change the mode from E.g. comfort - sport etc..
> I looked and could not find it, but I know, it worked before.
> 
> ...


So you do not want the visual confirmation of changing driving mode?


----------



## frank911t (May 26, 2016)

*2016 X5 xDrive35i*

Hi, I am new to this forum & to BMW coding. Can someone please email the coding software and any coding documents.

you can PM me the link or the files....

Thank you in advance.

Frank


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frank911t said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum & to BMW coding. Can someone please email the coding software and any coding documents.
> 
> you can PM me the link or the files....
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## frank911t (May 26, 2016)

*thank you!*

thank you!


----------



## rafal198504 (Jan 10, 2016)

Can i get coding doc?

Wysane z mojego Nexus 6 przy uyciu Tapatalka


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rafal198504 said:


> Can i get coding doc?
> 
> Wysane z mojego Nexus 6 przy uyciu Tapatalka


Already did:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9689535&postcount=9133


----------



## gulfbmwNET (May 26, 2016)

thanks for your support

i have this issue

i want to change US f02 to everything in arabic or middle east that contain the language


i already tried to add the the language from esys and i had the option in cic screen but when press it nothing happen. heard from others that i have to flash cic to middle east package

plus do you have the last f01 sheet

any help plz with warm thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gulfbmwNET said:


> thanks for your support
> 
> i have this issue
> 
> ...


You need to flash and encode CIC and Kombi using FA with:

8A3 LANGUAGE VERSION ARABIC

And if you need to convert Map, you need Middle East PREMIUM Map and FSC Enabling Code for it, and then udpate via USB.


----------



## gulfbmwNET (May 26, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to flash and encode CIC and Kombi using FA with:
> 
> 8A3 LANGUAGE VERSION ARABIC
> 
> And if you need to convert Map, you need Middle East PREMIUM Map and FSC Enabling Code for it, and then udpate via USB.


perfect

thanks so much

do you have update sheet of f01 shhet code


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gulfbmwNET said:


> perfect
> 
> thanks so much
> 
> do you have update sheet of f01 shhet code


No. There has never even been an F01/F02 one that I have seen. F01/F02 uses F10 Cheat Sheet.


----------



## pe550gt (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi shawnsheridan !

Please lend force .
E-SysSetupexe
ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_xx.msi
psdzdata

am Japanese riding a 550GT.
Please forgive the rude because it is a lot of I want to communicate , but English ability of the three -year-old children .
nice to meet you


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ReitiRight said:


> This value is already on nicht_aktiv but I can't connect phone while driving?


The speedlock is only for initial pairing. However, your phone should automatically connect if already set up and should be able to manually connect while driving.


----------



## PLuKE (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi guys, I have order the cable I think I need to code my 2006 E91. But I am not lost of what list to look at to activate things, from a look online, I have seen 07/08 cars having options enabled, but not the 2006 model.

Please can somebody point me in a direct?

Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PLuKE said:


> Hi guys, I have order the cable I think I need to code my 2006 E91. But I am not lost of what list to look at to activate things, from a look online, I have seen 07/08 cars having options enabled, but not the 2006 model.
> 
> Please can somebody point me in a direct?
> 
> Many thanks!


Sorry, I have no idea on E-Series Coding Cheat Sheets.


----------



## F_CodIng (Sep 8, 2016)

Shawn - do you maybe know, how can i coding special functions of the alarm system?

It is a special request and nobody, who i have asked, knows the answer on that.

Let me explain:

In the E-Series (E60 / E61) it is possible to coding how you can activate or deactivate the alarm system -> you can choose between "activate/deactivate over the key *and * the remote/keyfob" or "activate/deactivate *ONLY* over the remote/keyfob".

This thing, i would like to coding under the F-Series but i dont find the right Section or Function in ESys.

Can you help me please?

In addition:
In the E Series the Section was "CAS" - i have searched that in the F-Series, but dont find the right Function.

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F_CodIng said:


> Shawn - do you maybe know, how can i coding special functions of the alarm system?
> 
> It is a special request and nobody, who i have asked, knows the answer on that.
> 
> ...


I don't know specifically answer to your question, but I would look carefully through the FDL Codes in FZD, as there are numerous Alarm Arming options in there.


----------



## f30_340i_m (Jul 13, 2016)

*'16 X4 coding info?*

Does anyone know where I can find the coding info for a '16 X4 (F26)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30_340i_m said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the coding info for a '16 X4 (F26)?


What exactly is "Coding Info"?

What more do you need than this?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9822844&postcount=2855


----------



## f30_340i_m (Jul 13, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> What exactly is "Coding Info"?
> 
> What more do you need than this?
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9822844&postcount=2855


I have a 340i and an X4

I wasn't sure whether or not the code cheat sheet was the same for both cars. I haven't seen anyone mention the F26 X4 so I just wanted to make sure there wasn't a separate coding list.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30_340i_m said:


> I have a 340i and an X4
> 
> I wasn't sure whether or not the code cheat sheet was the same for both cars. I haven't seen anyone mention the F26 X4 so I just wanted to make sure there wasn't a separate coding list.


I don't know that an F26 specific Cheat Sheet exists, but while the Cheat Sheets are Chassis specific, coding is actually ECU specific, so you can use Cheat Sheet with same / similar ECU Architecture, like F15.


----------



## f30_340i_m (Jul 13, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know that an F26 specific Cheat Sheet exists, but while the Cheat Sheets are Chassis specific, coding is actually ECU specific, so you can use Cheat Sheet with same / similar ECU Architecture, like F15.


Awesome! Thanks man!


----------



## F_CodIng (Sep 8, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know specifically answer to your question, but I would look carefully through the FDL Codes in FZD, as there are numerous Alarm Arming options in there.


Thanks shawn, yesterday i found the right section for this special topic...

It is


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F_CodIng said:


> Thanks shawn, yesterday i found the right section for this special topic...
> 
> It is


:thumbup:


----------



## gmprof (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone, for help and dedicated time provided at this forum.


----------



## Morpheusk (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

I've ordered a F48 expected at the end of the year. I want to code some options like easy entry what lowers the electric seats.

I've copied the following from a other member
Could I get the latest PSZdata and e-sys with installation guide.
Coding Library All PDFs on Instructions/ToDo's etc:-
Coding made easy: Step by step instructions
Download Links to Softwares? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Morpheusk said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I've ordered a F48 expected at the end of the year. I want to code some options like easy entry what lowers the electric seats.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## F30_twinturbo (Oct 9, 2016)

hi, i am new to this, and the forum.
i am trying to put videos on my 2013 328i but when i try coding, i only find HU_CIC, and i cant find the places to change.
could anyone help me.

Videos Mp4 by USB, thumb-stick doesn't show on the screen, my phone when connected in the arm rest, it does show.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F30_twinturbo said:


> hi, i am new to this, and the forum.
> i am trying to put videos on my 2013 328i but when i try coding, i only find HU_CIC, and i cant find the places to change.
> could anyone help me.
> 
> Videos Mp4 by USB, thumb-stick doesn't show on the screen, my phone when connected in the arm rest, it does show.


You have CIC Head Unit. It is not capable of USB video.


----------



## daniely30 (Dec 1, 2013)

Looking to code 2008 e70. Got latest esys. Any cheat sheet for e70? There are different modules than in 2015 f10. Or can I refer to different model that will work on e70? Please help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daniely30 said:


> Looking to code 2008 e70. Got latest esys. Any cheat sheet for e70? There are different modules than in 2015 f10. Or can I refer to different model that will work on e70? Please help


E-Sys is for F-Series cars. E-Series cars require different cable and software than F-Series cars.


----------



## Mwahab (Jul 22, 2016)

Would you please send me the files pszdata esys etc, much appreciated shawn


----------



## SquareGravy (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me updated information for a 2013 535i? Looking to start tweaking things for myself and would like to learn. I appreciate the work you've put in to this thread.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SquareGravy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me updated information for a 2013 535i? Looking to start tweaking things for myself and would like to learn. I appreciate the work you've put in to this thread.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## AV8R307 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the great information. I lost the versions of all the coding stuff that I had after a computer change. Could I get the latest updates for everything? e-sys, data files, etc.
I have a 2013 535.

Thanks ahead of time, Shawn.


----------



## AV8R307 (Apr 9, 2016)

double post sorry


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AV8R307 said:


> Thanks for all the great information. I lost the versions of all the coding stuff that I had after a computer change. Could I get the latest updates for everything? e-sys, data files, etc.
> I have a 2013 535.


Fxx, Ixx, & Gxx Series Coding: *Latest Software*, Guides, and Tips

- See Section 3 of OP


----------



## BMW_X5_Fan (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

I am interested in coding for my new 2013 E70 X5 Sport Activity model. Would it be possible to get a copy of the latest software? Much appreciated.

Thanks,
John


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW_X5_Fan said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I am interested in coding for my new 2013 E70 X5 Sport Activity model. Would it be possible to get a copy of the latest software? Much appreciated.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Gayton81 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey Shawn,
Could you please send me the latest software for a F25?

Thanks!
Adam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gayton81 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Could you please send me the latest software for a F25?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ceiji (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

I got a 2014 i3 today and would like to update some settings. Could you please send me links to E-Sys, PSdZData and cheat sheet?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ceiji said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I got a 2014 i3 today and would like to update some settings. Could you please send me links to E-Sys, PSdZData and cheat sheet?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------

